# very fat babies



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

These are some of the fattest babies I have ever produced or seen.

This litter is a mixed bag bred in order to produce some descendants from an aging Seawatch Stud chinchilla I got ahold of a couple months ago. ere's one "light chinchilla" (Aw/Aw cch/c). One is white-bellied agouti (Aw/Aw) and one is probably a white-bellied, agouti-based himalayan (and won't be used in breeding).

Enjoy!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Cute chubs,especially the the little chinny.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks.

WillowDragon pointed out to me in another forum that in one of the pictures, the chinchilla baby is so fat she actually has (human-like) breasts! :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

She's da Big Momma! Which is quite alarming considering her eyes aren't even open yet!

Seriously Jack, what are you feeding these children of yours!!??

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I feed them the same thing all the others get: lab blocks, high-quality dog food, scrambled eggs, and infant formula mostly!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Should be interesting to see if she is big as an adult


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree. I'd like to breed her to her father (whose father is from Seawatch Stud), if he lives long enough. There are no males in her litter so that complicates things just a little bit.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Is he in with any other girls while this one grows up?? =o)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep, but she's not Aw. This "chin's" mom is Aw from English lines so this super fat girly has a good chance of being Aw/Aw...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There's no way to mistake her gender, that's for sure.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Haha! That's true!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They're gorgeous Jack and Chin reminds me of a Walrus without tusks


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hahaha! That is so funny!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Jack, 
Would love to see some updated pictures of the Walrus if you get a chance


----------

